# Newbie Manchester. exhibition vs pet



## Amee (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there. I have two does, a black and tan and a tri colour. I'm looking to extend my collectin with some interesting well bread mice. I see people advertise pet mice and also exhibition mice. I don't want a mouse bread for snake food only or a pet shop mouse but what's the difference between a well breed pet mouse and an exhibition mouse and is there advantages to one over the other. (apart from being able to show exhibition mice).


----------



## Muppet Ninja (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi. i have a naked male and female so hopefully they will mate soon if interested in hairless mice then let me knoe


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hello and welcome.

Basickly exhibition mice have been bred for showing and are shown, and pet mice arnt bred to show. However you get some vey small pet mice and some biger typer exhibition mice and then you get mice inbetween that are not shown but are much better quality (standared wise) than the basic petshop pet type. Nothing wrong with either types, and It just comes down to what you prefur. You can get some very nice mice from both pet breeders and show breeders.


----------



## Amee (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Amee to the forum.

The way I see it is as follows:-

*Snake food mice* Generally these are white mice which are bred intensively to produce babies as often as possible, no consideration is given to the pedigree of the mouse and are of poorer quality in terms of size and condition. Snake food mice are bred continuously throughout the year.

*Pet Shop mice* Generally these come in all colours and usually are not bred as intensively so are much better in quality and in some cases can be larger and friendlier than snake food mice depending on the breeder, these are also sometimes the exhibition mice that do not meet the required show standard and pedigrees are not as important as with show mice as the aim for pet shop mice is to produce a wide colour range in quantity with lesser importance on quality. Pet Shop mice are usually bred somewhere inbetween snake food and show mice.

*Show mice* Like the pet shop mice they come in a wide range of colours, the mice are not bred intensely and are handled alot more than the other types. Pedigrees play an important role and are bred to the standard set for each colour type. These mice are usually larger than the other types and alot healthier. Show mice are bred for quality and not quantity. Show mice are bred with a maximum of 3 litters per female during her lifetime.

*Difference between well bred pet shop mouse and show mouse* This can be of two different types, firstly as I said one being bred irrespective of pedigree purely for colour, the other being bred for particular traits and colour. Show mice that do not meet the required show standard are basically pet mice as would not be suitable for showing in themselves, although the offspring themselves may produce show quality mice.. All depends on the breeder how they choose to breed.

I hope this has helped in some way to explain the differences between the mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

